# Can we do a photo thread? I wanna see pics of everybody's guns.



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Awright. Lesse 'um! I know how hard it is to get all the boyz together for a family photo but I wanna see all a yer toys. ALL of 'em. Old, new. beauties and dawgs alike. if it'll go "BANG" or "PFFFT" and spit out some kind of projectile I wanna see the pics.

I appologize for the small collection I have at this time. Believe me I'm workin' on it! Thirty years ago I had about 14 or 15 different hand guns and shoulder weapons. Sold most of 'em to buy all my purty fishin' toys. But every winter, for some reason, I get thick around the neck and start scraping up against trees. LOL! and my focus turns back to guns. 

I sold my SKS to a friend of Matt Smiths at a TCD gathering several years ago and I donated my last Shotgun to a TOBA fundraiser a year of so ago. 

Well this year I'm doing something about it.

So dig 'em out, dust 'em off, stand 'em up against the wall and make 'em say CHEEZE. Post the pics up here to help feed my need!

Glock 23 - .40 S&W
Glock 21 - .45 ACP
Ruger Blackhawk - .357 Magnum in Stainless Steel. Circa 1972/3
Charter Arms Chief's Special - .38 special w/2" bbl

The cowboy gun was a gift from my best friend about 25 years ago. For sentimental reasons, if I'm ever down to only one gun it will be that one.

The snubby is my hot weather carry piece. Conceals easily in bathing suit or cut-offs and tank top, which is how I'm usually dressed in the summer except for weddings and funerals.

The G-23 is my winter carry piece.

The G-21 is, well....it's my big bad boy and I love it!

I only wish that women could appreciate the joy and pure pleasure of owning something just for it's own sake.

I'm not a gun nut. I don't have a "Rambo" complex. I don't sleep with guns under my pillow and I don't walk around with guns concealed all over my person.

But I do love the lines of a gun. I like to go to the range and punch paper. I like to go to the country and bust cans and stumps and on a good night I'll slide the tactical light on the Glock's rail and pop a possum if I can.

Miss Pam is infinitely patient with me but she readily admits that she doesn't even begin to understand the desire to own a lot of any one thing...guns in particular.

Much as I'd love to be able to make her understand, the important thing is that I understand and appreacite them for there beauty, their rugged appearance, the historical signifigance of Civil War and other antique weapons from other periods in history. They can represent power, beauty, grace, history, and the very primitve essence of mankind. They make me feel good.

In Waco Texas we have a Texas Ranger's Hall of Fame. I could spend WEEKS in there. They have, for instance, some of the guns used by Frank Hammer and the others that finally killed Bonnie and Clyde.

....But DON'T get me started!


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have pictures of all of mine, but here are pictures of three of them.The first is a Savage (Revelation 225) Model 340 .222 Remington.

The second is a Savage Model 45 in .250-3000 made in 1930.

Third is a Savage Model 112FV in .22-250.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Man Jack, you got it bad!! LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Here's one for ya Jack*

My daughter's first prom. In my hands; something fast accompanied by something slow. On my hip; I don't remember. Her boyfriend does! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*My favorite*

Beretta AL-2. Dixie with her Rossi .410 / 22 convertible and her first duck (Christmas day).


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Man Jack, you got it bad!! LOL


Tell me about it!! GROOOAAANNN!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> My daughter's first prom. In my hands; something fast accompanied by something slow. On my hip; I don't remember. Her boyfriend does! Tight lines, Guy


Hey! Watch where ya point that thing! LOL!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Well, Jack ... I gave away my 30-06 the same time you gave away your shotgun ... and just gave my last pistol (a Rutger .22) to my nephew for Christmas. He's a good kid who loves to deer hunt and I felt he just needed something for "snake protection" and popping cans. Of course, it's not 'our' last pistol ... Bay Gal still has a S&W .38 she was given for bear protection back when she lived in Alaska ... another story.

Still have my dad's .243 but no pics handy ... and I've got a feeling you need to see BIG HIP IRON to feed your need.  Yup, you've got it bad. 

Bob


----------



## Txangler (Sep 11, 2004)

I just bought a beretta PX4 Storm. I have only shot it a few times out at my Dad's place, but it sure feels good.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Jack, How do you like your 45? Sorry I missed your invite to the marksman. I fired a clip this morning and boy do I need the practice!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Hey Jack, How do you like your 45? Sorry I missed your invite to the marksman. I fired a clip this morning and boy do I need the practice!


I can't believe it!! Jeff, It's the first time in my life I EVER took a brand new gun out of the box and shot well with it the very first time. The first shot I fired with it, I ran my sillouette target down about half way and pulled up, aimed, with out hesitation and put one dead in the middle of the head area. If it would have had a nose the bullet would have taken it off.

Recoil is very light for a .45, even light er than the .40. It is well balanced and a pleasure to shoot. I'll give ya a toot later on in the week and maybe we can have another go, eh?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

2cool!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

A few:




























Sorry -- no pictures of the handguns right now.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are the guns my father and I have. The first pic is a little old. I've switched the stocks on the 2 lee enfields.

1: Marlin Mod 60 .22LR
2: Leen Enfield .303 British No4.mkI(T) that was screwed up by PO
3: SKS
4: Browning BPS 20ga
5: Browning BPS 12ga
6: Lee Enfield Jungle Carbine .303 Brit No5
7: Winchester .30-30 lever action
8: Remington 700 BDL .270 with Leupold Vari-X II

I have since added my 6mm and Marlin 917v .17HMR










Here is a pic of the Enfields today:










Here is the .244/6mm Remington 722










Here are my Pistols:

Walther P22 which imo sucks from teh factory. I had to a lot of dremel tool grinding to make this sucker work 100% Now I love it










Here is my Ruger P95 which will shoot any 9mm ammo the world has to offer:










And my Taurus .357 Mag Revolver


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

WHOOOP! Now we're cookin' boyz!! THose are beauties, all!

Thanks and keep 'em comin'


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ill have some pistol pictures for yall tomorow if i get to it and yall will like em.

Charlie


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few plinkers.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

A couple more


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

*Winchester 1895*

1895 gov .30-06


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*They say an armed society is a polite society...........*

How ya doing there Waterspout? lol Nice. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Waterspout, I believe you could support a young war in south America somewhere! Be sure and lemme know if I EVER start to get on your nerves! LOL! That is quite a collection


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Waterspout, I believe you could support a young war in south America somewhere! Be sure and lemme know if I EVER start to get on your nerves! LOL! That is quite a collection


Jack, you don't worry about the guy with lots of guns. You worry about the guy that only has one, but shoots it very well.

Thats not to say that a man with lots of guns is less skilled.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Oh here a couple more for ya Jack. I never get rid of a gun once I have it in my hands. Never know when I may need to hunker down and guard the fort! LOL Got the ammo to go with it also. One thing about it when Rita came through me and my neighbors were safe.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

The first step is admitting that you have a problem...

Thanks Waterspout. You've convinced me that I don't have it as bad as I had previously thought.

After seeing the dirty tricks that Canada and Australia did during their gun roundups, I don't think that I'll be posting lists or pix of mine.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bwaahahaha,,, in that case none of these are mine and I've never seen or owned a gun in my life. All pictures put on the web by Waterspout are stolen pics from another site somewhere out there. LOL Let them come try, it could be fun to watch sense I can't shoot.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Ok*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Here are some of mine. Top three are when I used to shoot competively. 
Top [email protected] model 41 22 auto
Middle two Colt 1911's extensive work extended sight on wadcutter gun. Other gun is Ball gun (competive)
Bottom Colt commander always with me 
Note all big guns .45 auto

Charlie


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

here's my kimber pro-carry II in the .45ACP flavor. whittled the grips out of some mesquite. all three groupings on the target are from 15yards. the bottom one was rapid fire. i dont have pictures of my other guns but i have a good ol' 870 wingmaster my dad bought back in the early 70's, a marlin .22, my savage 110 7mm Rem Mag with a camo tape job and my dad's savage varminter in 25-06.
Edit: oh yeah and my newest addition is a JBL "38 special."


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

*My Baby!*

I've posted some pic of a few of my guns in the past, but never got around to posting anything about my pride and joy. This special gun was given to by my wife as a birthday present back in 1989 and I would take a million dollars for it. She is a Colt 1911A1 Series 80 Gold Cup Elite S/N GCE0010. There were only one thousand of these babies made. It came stock with rosewood grips that as you see I have replace with Hogue Monos. I sit have the original grips and box as well as the original colt mags. It has a full recoil spring guide and lock up system, as well as some other items that came stock. This is by far the finest out of the box weapon I have ever shot.

Derek


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Pic*

I have the usual rifles, shotguns and assault rifles as the next guy, but these 2 are my pride and joy. I customized both of them, and they shoot very tight groups. Bottom one is a Kimber Custom Stainless Target II in 10mm auto, and the other is a Colt Stainless Delta Elite (also 10mm auto) with LOTS of custom work, including the grips that I inlayed with the medallions. It's a fine tuned machine, and is one of those pistols that I would trust my life to in any situation. It never jams. I have a Kimber Pro Carry I, that is usually my carry pistol, but it's nothing special. I just don't like leaving the Delta in the truck in case it gets stolen.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

nice Savage '99, Waterspout. wish I had some guns....


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

those are some sweet 1911's. i saw a TLE at cabela's with kimber lazer grips already on them. not sure what my next 1911 will be but those sure are perty. thomas


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

At the next gun show, now that I got a Full Time Job  I plan to get me a 1911. Not sure what I'm gonna go with yet though.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Waterspout would be a great friend to have if you got into some trouble. Here is a picture of my new shotgun 12 guage Beretta Extrema2 Wetlands 3.5 inch.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Kid, you do pretty work. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

A couple of my better guns....

Winchester Model 1897....this gun knocks the snot out of geese









30 Carbine Inland Division... this gun shoots pretty accurate for open sights


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

kweber said:


> wish I had some guns....


 You just want to be shy -- I have a better memory than that.:rotfl:


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

4thbreak said:


> A couple of my better guns....
> 
> Winchester Model 1897....this gun knocks the snot out of geese


I wouldn't recommend you shoot steel through a 97. They are great old guns but the key word is OLD and steel wasn't around when they were made.
Bismuth or some of the other soft not toxic shot would be OK.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Miss Pam is infinitely patient with me but she readily admits that she doesn't even begin to understand the desire to own a lot of any one thing...guns in particular.
> 
> Much as I'd love to be able to make her understand, the important thing is that I understand and appreacite them for there beauty, their rugged appearance, the historical signifigance of Civil War and other antique weapons from other periods in history. They can represent power, beauty, grace, history, and the very primitve essence of mankind. They make me feel good.
> 
> ...


Speaking of Bonnie and Clyde....that's where I got the idea of this photo...I am glad my wife "understands"!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Had a old model 97 once it was Grandpaws but burned in house fire. It was a sweet 16.

Charlie


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

gundoctor said:


> I wouldn't recommend you shoot steel through a 97. They are great old guns but the key word is OLD and steel wasn't around when they were made.
> Bismuth or some of the other soft not toxic shot would be OK.


Believe me, there will be no shooting of steel shot through this gun. My dad didnt know better in the 80's and would shoot steel BBB. I had it checked out by a gun smith and he said it looked fine though, just dont do it again. Now Im sticking with lead for dove or small shot Bismuth or waterfowl. I might take it out once a year.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

4thbreak said:


> Believe me, there will be no shooting of steel shot through this gun. My dad didnt know better in the 80's and would shoot steel BBB. I had it checked out by a gun smith and he said it looked fine though, just dont do it again. Now Im sticking with lead for dove or small shot Bismuth or waterfowl. I might take it out once a year.


Glad to see you are shooting it. I have an old gun I shoot a few times a year. Shoots great. 1950 A-5 12 guage with a special steel barrel. Wouldn't ever use it for doves though. Too heavy!

Old guns, as long as functionally safe, are fun to shoot. Better than leaving them in a closet or cabinet. Mine's not worth that much in dollars. But in sentiment it is priceless. I'm shooting it!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Time to add a new wrinkle....*

Do you carry? If so, lemme see pics of what you carry and any holsters or rigs you use. Here's mine:

1. Shoulder rig for my Glock-23
2. This is my Charter Arms Chief's Special. .38 w/2" bbl. I don't need a holser for this thing. It slips right into my hip pocket, or boot, or where I usually carry it, in my waist band about the 1:30 positon.

Okay, trot 'em out! I wanna see!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Heres mine left to right.

1. single shot 12 guage. 
2. Winchester Model 1300 12 ga.
3. Beretta O/U Silver Pidgeon 20 ga.
4. Browning stainless stalker with boss - 30.06 with 3x12 swarovski
5. Browning composite with boss - 25.06 with 3x12 swarovski
6. Browing composite .223 WSSM with 4x12 busnell
7. Winchester 94/22
8. Ruger 45
9. Smith & Wesson 44 mag.
10 Smith & Wesson 44 spec.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here is the only picture I have now but will snap a few pics this weekend.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

have an old 1870's style 16 ga. may see about Briley's inserts so It can be used safley again. pics posted last fall. love old guns, so much history.Kurt.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Colt Bis. .45 nickle w ivory*

boom


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ (May 29, 2004)

You guys in Texas are giving me the shakes.

Only the criminals have guns up here in New Jersey. LOL

Hmmmmmm Something wrong about that.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

C'mon BIONICBOB you know you want to live here


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

BIONICBOBNJ said:


> You guys in Texas are giving me the shakes.
> 
> Only the criminals have guns up here in New Jersey. LOL
> 
> Hmmmmmm Something wrong about that.


Bob, Beer4baits posted image is a strong dererrant to a lot of B&E artists. Doesn't prevent all but how would you like to crawl through someones window and have that view once you got into the house? LOL!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

What, the face or the gun


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Why, the gun of course.  Who could be afraid at the sight of that angelic face?!? (Ducking)


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

*My Handguns*

Here's mine. A Baratta 92F Compact, Kahr PM9 (super little gun), S&W 624 .44spl, my new Sig 239 w/night sights in .357sig and I have the .40 cal barrel also, and my Dad carried this Colt National Match Gold Cup for years when he was Dallas PD; best shooting gun of the bunch.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Not to hyjack the thread, but with all these pistol shooters here, this might be the best place to ask.

Anyone in the Houston area been to Top Gun range? How is it?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*New "Family" photo to include the new "babay" (G-17)*

Here's a couple of poses of the "BOYZ"


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

*Custom 300 Ultra Mag*

Here is a picture of my custom 300 Ultra Mag.

It started life as a Remington 7mm. It now has:

Shilling barrel with 11 twist, I think it was a #17 countour
Jewel Trigger set at 16oz.
McMillan Lazoroni Stock
Kelby Rings
Davidson Mounts
Pillar Bedded
Muzzel break
Luepold VX-III 6 1/2x20x50 fine duplex reticle

All the gun smithing was done by Precison Barrel Work, Pete Piper in Hempsted.

A 5 shot group at 100 yards can be covered with a penny.

As you can see my wife shoots it without a problem! That is a picture of her first deer (13 pt) last year! She wants to build one now!


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

*Here's the picture of the 300 Ultra Mag!*

Opps, I pressed close window instead of upload picture. Let's try again now....


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

BTW - The gun weighed 11 1/2 lbs before the rings, mounts, and scope were put on!


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

Opps, it is a Krieger barrel not a Shilling!!!!!


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

*my play prettys*

2nd photo of the overflowing gun

1st photo is the workhorses. From top to bottom, Rem. 700 7mm ultra mag, now my #1 go to gun. Rem 600 Mohawk 308 with an Redfield ultimate illuminator, Savage 93 in 17HMR with a BSA sweet 17. Mossberg 590, our home protector. Sig P220, my protector and the 590s backup. Rem 1187 12 gauge. S&W 629, the hog exterminator, and Ruger MarkII.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Some one needs a new bigger safe


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Some one needs a new bigger safe


Don't we all!


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Went to Carters Country today and almost added another one to the collection. They had a Remington 700 in the short action ultra mag for $420. I have been wanting to try one for a while now, but I want it in the model 7 instead of the 700. Man it sure was hard to walk away from that......


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*I have been thinking.....*

....about all the terrific pics and great responsed posted in this thread and it cause me to wonder. How many of us have had all these things just tucked away, gahtering dust, and being mostly ignored until this thread popped up? How many of you felt a pretty good tingle of adrenaline as you dug out all your "toys" and posed them for the pics you posted? How many of you found your interest in shooting and reading about guns and going to gun shows rekindled? How many of you have been to the range for the first time in a while as a result of this thread? How many of you are getting "looks" from your wives and other family members as you cover the bed with all your beautiful toys for posing and then climb up on a chair to get a good angle for the shot? How many of you are in at least a little bit of "dutch" over your re-emerging passion for and focus on guns. How many of you are checkin' the old piggy-bank planning your next purchase.

Well, come on now and 'fess up! HOW MANY? 

I just want to thank you all for the fabulous pics and comments. This thread has helped feed a hunger that has been dormant for years and has now resurfaced and seemed to be without limit. Can't te'y'all how much I've enjoyed it! Thanks!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

It's true WJ....I confess.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

My wife says I fondle my guns more than her, what she doesn't understand is my guns speak when told, don't need flowers, and they #$%^ ^&*(% %^&*%&^%$##&*


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> My wife says I fondle my guns more than her, what she doesn't understand is my guns speak when told, don't need flowers, and they #$%^ ^&*(% %^&*%&^%$##&*


Yes, Lawd! lol! Greenie for that one!


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I actually shoot all my guns regularly. No Dust on my weapons. Now my personal weapon  thats another story   I need a girlfriend


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RubenZamora said:


> ...Now my personal weapon  thats another story   I need a girlfriend


----------



## kyle65 (May 16, 2005)

*1911 Colt 45*

This is a pic of my grandfathers 45 he carried in WWI and WWII it has a five digit serial #. Its been passed around the family until it made it to me and now it has a home. It made 17 trips across the atlantic as his personal side arm.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

kyle65 said:


> This is a pic of my grandfathers 45 he carried in WWI and WWII it has a five digit serial #. Its been passed around the family until it made it to me and now it has a home. It made 17 trips across the atlantic as his personal side arm.


Kyle, that is fantastic! I'm thinkin' Antiques Road Show. It's old enough and has the history. Plus, from the pic, it looks to be in great shape. I hope you take good care of that family heirloom. It is a real treasure.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

well jack, I was gonna post a picture of my guns....................but I didn't wear a tank top today and the sleeves on this T-shirt are too tight to just pull up, but be assured mine are high caliber and pack a wollop!!!! lol  


Jeff


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Vee3 said:


> Not to hyjack the thread, but with all these pistol shooters here, this might be the best place to ask.
> 
> Anyone in the Houston area been to Top Gun range? How is it?


It is the cadillac of gun ranges, and as such it isn't cheap. Just underwent a change of ownership and I haven't been in since then.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Cope said:


> It is the cadillac of gun ranges, and as such it isn't cheap. Just underwent a change of ownership and I haven't been in since then.


Where is Top Gun located at. If it ain't too far I'd like to go by sometime and check it out. Do they sell memberships?

Thanks.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*I forgot*

this one is kept in the yard on wheels. Its ugly but it shoots.


----------



## fito1411 (Jul 8, 2004)

*One bad stick of chow chow!!!*

Remington 700"Sendero" 22-250, Tally rings and bases,Timeny trigger,and a Swarovski 6x18 50mm scope..


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

well I will list them:
Bushmaster M4 with Eotech optic
DPMS with lit leopold
Remmy VS .308 lit burris 
marlin guilde in 45/70 with leopold
Remmy 300 ultra mag with leopold
Ruger #1 laminate stock in 300 win mag with leopold 
fn-fal
ruger mini-14 .223
ruger 12/22
winchester 30/30 with weaver optic
wincherster pre 64 side eject
11/87 12 gauge engraved
winchester super X2
Mossberg 835 ultimag
Barretta 1201sp riot shotgun
glock 21 
smith and wesson airwieght hammerless
ruger 357 hammerless
sig p229
firestar 9mm
glock 23 
kimber pro comp carry 11
ruger 454 casull
bersa 380 nickle plated (awesome gun)
Probably forgeting something


----------

